# Classical Count Down



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Every year WQXR the New York City classical Radio Station has a poll to see the 130 works that are the favorite works. Going over the results I find that this years had more Chamber Music that I can ever recall. This is the list:
#38 Schubert Trout Quintet 
#44 Boccherini Fandango Quintet
#47 Schubert Quartet #14
#72 Ravel String Quartet
#75 Mendelssohn Octet
#81 Haydn Emperor Quatet
#85 Schubert String Quintet
#102 Beethoven Op.131 Quartet
#108 Dvorak Op. 96 Quartet
#113 Schumann Piano Quintet
#117 Dvorak Piano Quintet Op. 81
Not a bad showing,the Trout Quintet is always the highest ranking Chamber work year in and year out


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've seen worse, but the complete absence of Brahms' and Shostakovich' chamber music is appalling.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's rather pathetic that you have to go to no. 38 to find the first chamber work.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Barely any Baroque outside of Bach! And there's not a single Renaissance work on that entire list! :scold:


Of course if we all know what the good stuff is, chamber or otherwise, we don't really need a mass-compiled list to confirm it, do we? ...do we? 


...I'll just quietly go off and listen to some pre-Romantic music on my own.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For those interested, the list is here.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

OP: That's...still pretty depressing.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I took a look at the list. Seems fairly typical for generalists of the radio type.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> I took a look at the list. Seems fairly typical for generalists of the radio type.


agree, they like what they hear, or what the station plays


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Quartetfore said:


> agree, they like what they hear, or what the station plays


Yes, those radio stations want to make some money, so they offer their listeners the popular stuff. For the type of folks here on TC, those lists just don't cut it.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Yes, those radio stations want to make some money, so they offer their listeners the popular stuff. For the type of folks here on TC, those lists just don't cut it.


they are supposed to be "non profit" which of course they are not. WQXR has a great number of firms that "support" it, and they all ways asking for donations.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Missing: Donizetti and Bellini.


----------

